# My body disappeared



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

How many experience the feeling that there body disappeared? I mean I see some sort of body but it doesn't have my soul in it and also very weightless and hollow. I am laying down right now but it I can not feel my body laying down. I never feel my body anywhere. I do not take up space. I am a ghost.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2016)

.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

peony said:


> Your DP sounds very severe. I have the feeling of not really being here or present. But I still feel my body. For the first month though, I was where you are and everything felt the same... like nothing. But the feelings slowly came back.
> 
> Have you tried meds at all?


I have struggled with DP for years and have always come out of it. But this is by far the worst episode I have experienced. I am lifeless and no where. Just started Prozac. Tried Zoloft but it was awful.

I feel way too far gone to come back.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I mean don't get me wrong there is still a body but I don't experience it all the way I used to. It feels like you could walk right through it. It doesn't feel 'here' and I definitely don't feel present in it.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't feel present enough to speak out loud.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2016)

.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah that's the annoying part. Did you feel a connection to your body when yours was at its worst?


----------



## Marinkawr (Jul 21, 2016)

I didn't feel my body at all, even my head and didn't recognize it as well


----------



## Tired23 (Aug 28, 2016)

I know exactly how you feel because thats the way i feel. If i lay my head on my arm it feels like nothing is there. I'm pretty scared because my dp has never been this severe. I want to overcome this.


----------



## Marinkawr (Jul 21, 2016)

Guys seriously when it is so severe try medication. It's very hard to overcome this form yourself, i've been there i know, don't torture yourself


----------



## Tired23 (Aug 28, 2016)

What medication did you try? Can medication un numb you??


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Marinkawr said:


> Guys seriously when it is so severe try medication. It's very hard to overcome this form yourself, i've been there i know, don't torture yourself


I am on Prozac. Hoping it helps. I have been to probably 20 different therapists in the last year. And also a recent trip to the er/ hospital. I still have yet to get relief. Definitely not trying to do this alone but no one can help! I have a Neurofeedback appt today.


----------



## Tired23 (Aug 28, 2016)

I pray it helps. What is the neurofeedback appt for? What does it do?


----------

